
Take my idea: cockroach hunter/killer robot for kitchens - hoodoof
It uses night vision to watch the kitchen area at night.  When it sees movement it captures or kills the cockroach.<p>What commercial or residential kitchen around the world wouldn&#x27;t want one?
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Er, one without any cockroaches? For instance, I live in the UK and the only
time I've seen a cockroach in ten years is when one crawled out of a bag of
bananas at the super market.

Besides, you can't do it. We don't have the technology. Night vision is one
thing, you may be able to put something together that reacts to motion - but
that's not enough. You need something that can discriminate between a 'roach
and other types of movement.

And then you need something smart enough to kill the wee beastie. So it has to
be smarter than the roach itself... and that's still a long way off.

Sorry to burst your bubble. You'd have better luck training mice or cats to
catch and kill 'roaches. A robot? Not in your wildest dreams.

